# rebuilt vg4d no compression help



## Durex0690 (Sep 26, 2010)

have a 1962 vg4d on a royer shredder completely rebuilt .020 over machine shop boared sleaved and they put valves in but i dont think they are closing is there a way to adjust these valves or does anyone know where i screwed up or what please help!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Durex I got no idea, but wanted to welcome you to the forum nonetheless.


----------

